# what course to do?



## maik (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

First of all I would like to thank you for this great community created.

I am a spanish business management graduated.
I have a 6.5 average mark in the IELTS, however it was taken in 2012, so Should I take it again?
I would like to go to Australia and study a Certificate( professional) oriented in Accounting.

Which one do you think I should apply based on my background.?
Should -i take again IELTS prior to arriving and applying?
My idea is to, after the certificate, try to enroll to a Master if it is possible and feasible economically.

Thanks to everyone.

Every advice will be higly welcoming and considered.


----------



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)

since you have a degree in a relavent field I guess you can go for a Degree in accounting or similar. Why do you want to do any certificate level courses ? and if you need to, you can enroll to some professional account courses such as ACCA (A British qualification), and most probably you'll get some exemptions for your degree and you may be able to start from a higher level of their course in-spite of certificate level. 

and, as far as I know, IELTS is valid only for 2 years so, it's expired now. But some universities might accept other qualifications as well, some universities have their own English programs instead of IELTS, so you better to contact the university for that matter.


----------



## maik (Sep 7, 2015)

Dear Shermil

Many thanks for your contributtion I really appreciate it.


Actually my final goal is to enroll to this accounting certifications such as ACCA or CIMA. However, since I will get to Australia via student Visa, I though it was not possible to choose these kind of cerfifications

It is possible to enroll those accountig certifications and apply for a Visa?

Which institutions could enable me to do so?

To mention you that I would like to stay in Australia for a minimum of a year.

Hope you could give me a hand.

Many thanks to everyone,

Miguel,


----------



## maik (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,

Let me know the link or where to look up

Thanks


----------



## maik (Sep 7, 2015)

LeaCherry99 said:


> On google : international study network australia
> It is the 2nd link


I do not know wheter you work with this people or you have an special interest. But I am looking for something serious and trustworthy. 
If you do not have a clue, please do not bother.


----------



## JasleenKaur (Oct 24, 2015)

I am just going to pursue my bachelors in technology.


----------

